# Somone is on my router and I know what ip they have and their mac address



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 29, 2008)

what to do next?


----------



## newconroer (Jul 29, 2008)

Uh, you know this how?; by looking in your router's webpage? 

If so, then why don't you just remove their associated 'device' / connection?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 29, 2008)

its like the bastard heard me !


----------



## spy2520 (Jul 29, 2008)

just filter MAC addresses.


----------



## Skitzo (Jul 29, 2008)

is there a way to redirect the user to a virtual pc? ...  Throw a couple hundred thousand popups at em and see how their pc reacts 
the things you could do are probably endless


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 29, 2008)

Connect to their shared printer (if they got) and ... well use your imagination .


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 29, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> Connect to their shared printer (if they got) and ... well use your imagination .



that sounds like fun ...


----------



## Duffman (Jul 29, 2008)

why isn't your network secured in the first place?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 29, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> that sounds like fun ...



Two words. Yaoi Goatse.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 29, 2008)

Duffman said:


> why isn't your network secured in the first place?



cause i wanted someone to come on for me to mess with


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 29, 2008)

be carefull, they are connecting to you, so it will be easier for them to find you... than for you to find them...


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Jul 29, 2008)

the first thing i would do is screw with their head, lol then ide lock them out of the router.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2008)

network shares and shared printers are always fun.

Otherwise i'd try and physically locate them... you can always try and slowly reduce the power level (aka cover it in stuff) of the router so that they bring their laptop closer and closer...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 29, 2008)

well theyre filtered for now .. i have ddwrt so ima do a site survey and drop x-mit power


----------



## Polaris573 (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html


----------



## Katanai (Jul 31, 2008)

Mussels said:


> Otherwise i'd try and physically locate them... you can always try and slowly reduce the power level (aka cover it in stuff) of the router so that they bring their laptop closer and closer...



Haha!

That made me smile.


----------



## farlex85 (Jul 31, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html



 That makes me wanna get further into programming before someone tries to steal mine. That's awesome.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 31, 2008)

I should be blocking my router aswell but when I type in ipconfig into /run something just flashes up for a split second than goes away... Im using Windows Vista any help is appreciated.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Jul 31, 2008)

Polaris573 said:


> http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html



i have alinux based router .. i guess ti will work on it right?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2008)

Chewy said:


> I should be blocking my router aswell but when I type in ipconfig into /run something just flashes up for a split second than goes away... Im using Windows Vista any help is appreciated.



run cmd first, and run the program in the window.


----------



## theeldest (Aug 18, 2008)

Relevant?

Also, I'll try to find the link, but I know of a guy that has a linux router set up. He has it set so that strange IPs will have all of their images while browsing the web flipped upside down.

EDIT: Ignore that last bit, I just saw the post a couple above mine about the Upside-down-ternet


----------

